# Just bought my first fly rod and reel!!!



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! My dad and I got a similar start. I bought a Scientific Angler rod from Walmart and then ended up loaning it to my dad while we took lessons. Now he has a Temple Fork and I have a Redington combo. I can say he noticed the Sci. Angler rod held him back once he got a little casting experience. Switching to the TFO really improved his cast. I'm a bit jealous and it was my idea to get it for him for Christmas. 

Next thing you know you'll be addicted....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't want to sound like a downer or something, but I highly suggest you rethink that Hobbs Creek.

I personally owned one and it did great with some of the weaker fish around.
But once I hooked up into a snook it took so much drag the spool decided to come off and land in the water mid fight. 
I went back and Capt. Jerry told me he wouldn't recommend a real like that because of that same reason.
He said he doesn't use quick release spool reels himself for that reason.
Forum Member Frank (Hilrod) was with me when the whole ordeal happened so I have a witness)
I returned the reel and spent an extra $20 and got the Reddington Red.Fly2 reel which seems to be MUCH better.
The drag is much more affective, and the reel seems much stronger.

As for the rod, I currently own the same rod.
It is terrible on my hands.
The cork grip gives me all kinds of blisters, and the rod doesn't sling out the line as well as my other rods.
I have it as a back up just in case my other rods break.
I had been using a Dogwood Canyon rod and I love it.
It's only $59.99 and it's great.
Aluminum reel seat, great casting for the price, I think it's definitely worth it.

I just picked up a TFO Pro Series fly rod.
Can't wait to try it out.
Still have it here in my room.
That one was a little more ($170).


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

str8outha9c, You need to stop bad mouthing that SA rod!
(it is a composite rod of glass and graphite by the way). Just why is it that they cannot keep them in stock at BPS and are ordering more? Not just because it is cheap, but because it works very well and casts easily. I know several guides that have bought these for client back-up rods. I own one myself. And as I said to you in a previous post it casts very well for someone that knows what they are doing. I have never owned any fly rod that chafed my hand unless I did not grip it correctly. Get the right line and it will perform well. By the way. who was it that taught you to "sling" the line out?
Also, I have caught many large fish on a cheap reel (real?) Specificly on a Pflueger Medalist, which was as basic as you could buy with a drag. Here's an attached photo with one and a cheap? fiberglass fly rod.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought the same rod and I love it! Capt. Jerry also suggested it to me. I have a BPS GOL CUPII reel on mine. I love my fly rod and it catches fish just like any other.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on trying a new drug...er way of fishing. ;D ;D ;D

Tico- The BPS gold cup reminds me of the no longer in production Penn fly reels, is do you know of any relation?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> str8outha9c, You need to stop bad mouthing that SA rod!
> (it is a composite rod of glass and graphite by the way). Just why is it that they cannot keep them in stock at BPS and are ordering more? Not just because it is cheap, but because it works very well and casts easily. I know several guides that have bought these for client back-up rods. I own one myself. And as I said to you in a previous post it casts very well for someone that knows what they are doing. I have never owned any fly rod that chafed my hand unless I did not grip it correctly. Get the right line and it will perform well. By the way. who was it that taught you to "sling" the line out?
> Also, I have caught many large fish on a cheap reel (real?) Specificly on a Pflueger Medalist, which was as basic as you could buy with a drag. Here's an attached photo with one and a cheap? fiberglass fly rod.



I never said it can't catch fish. 
I have caught plenty of fish using it.
I'm just not comfortable with the rod.
I don't like the plastic reel seat, and the feel of the rod.
Although the line does make a big difference because the first 8wt line I had on it did absolutely nothing.
Once I switched up to a better line it cast far better. 

I personally just like the Dogwood Canyon much better and it's only $40 more.

I have witnesses that the first time I tried using the SA rod the momment I went to cast the top half broke off. 
The fiberglass just tore up.
Granted, more than likely someone fractured it at the store while on the shelf and it I just so happened to grab that one.
But I returned it and didn't have a problem with it since.
I just don't like the overall feel of the rod.
It will get the job done, cause it has for me, and a friend of mine too. 



And the hobbs creek reel is extreme garbage for any fish that will pull drag rapidly.
Have forum members that were present when my 8wt hobbs creek reel got taken to school by a 30+ snook in a freshwater canal.

I have caught big fish on cheap gear throughout my fishing career.
Fly and spin.
It wasn't till now that I started upgrading my gear.
I have a stradic now, but I caught my first snook on a 8 dollar shimano plastic 4000 reel, on a $30 ugly stick. 
Thinking back, I believe when I actually caught my first tarpon, it was on the SA rod.
I just have to wear gloves when I use that rod.


----------

